# Java CAPI



## Maik20 (13. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte mittels Java die ISDN Leitung auf eingehende Anrufe überwachen. Dazu bin ich nach einiger Suche auf das JAR von MMS Computing gestoßen. Dort sind auch zahlreiche komplexe Beispiele für Anrufbeantworter, Fax-Bilderkennung, ... vorhanden. Leider fällt mir hier der Einstieg sehr schwer, da ich kein einfaches Beispiel finde.

Hat hier zufällig jemand ein einfaches Beispiel, wo z.B. die anrufenden Nummern nur in der Konsole ausgegeben werden?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (13. September 2008)

Hallo,

schau dir mal hier das Beispiel zu "Answering Machine an":
http://ltu164.ltu.edu/~hky/hw7/hw7.html
http://www.longsoft.de/Software/German/Pages/LongJTAPI/Windows_de.html

Hier gibts die JTAPI Spec:
http://jcp.org/aboutJava/communityprocess/final/jsr043/index.html

So wie es ausschaut kommt man vom CallEvent zum Call
vom Call dort gibts schon die Info
( Address origaddr, String dialedDigits) zu der Connection
dort gibts getAddress().

Damit würde ichs mal versuchen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## hasher (21. August 2011)

Und hast du irgendwelche Fortschritten gemacht? Ich will auch so etwas entwicklen nur komme ich nicht so weit.


----------

